
GoDaddy: “There Has To Be Consensus About The Leadership Of The Internet” - llambda
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/23/godaddy-ceo-there-has-to-be-consensus-about-the-leadership-of-the-internet-community/
======
geekam
"So, they can't commit to changing their position on the record in Congress."

Not trustworthy.

